# Black Dutch gives birth!!!!



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

I am very happy to report that my Black Dutch mouse gave birth on the 15th December.

I havn't been very successful when i first bred Dutch!! I got 3 dutch from an auction, and they never bred!!! 

But the Dutch I got off of Keith Berry are breeding fine!!

Il get some pictures later, She gave birth to 4 babies!!!

Just wondering though, the babies are really small is that because Dutch are a small type or do you think she gave birth to more than 4 but ate some?

Thanks Guys


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations, dutch must be so hard to breed, your brave!

I wouldnt worry too much about size at birth and because there is only 4 now they should get really chunky.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

the dutch i had were teeny tiny


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

So it's not got anything to do with how many the doe gives birth to?

Btw, i heard tht in a litter the most you could probably show is about 1/2 is that true?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I bred dutch for a while .I would say that you may get a higher ratio of mice in a litter that you could show but probably less than one per litter with any potential to win.Where as some other marked varieties may have none at all in a litter that can even be shown.Hope theres a potential winner for you.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Rumpwhites are the same, mostly I only get one or two does which are worth breeding from and I am really lucky if there is a decent buck too. And talking about marked mice which are show quality is way less, maybe mine is less because im just starting so still working out some issues with my rumpwhites. I have now had 25ish litters and have produced maybe 4 mice that I would consider showing and only one which I think has any chance of being well placed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

That sounds about right and of course there is the sods law of breeding a cracker only for it to turn to skin and bone at 5 or 6 weeks old.


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys,
just thought id let you know that the babies are showing there markings which im really happy with. I thought it was a bit early for them to get the markings but i dont know much about Dutch at all so... lol :?: :roll:

I was quite annoyed though because one of the babies has disappeared so... 

thanks


----------

